# The History and Theology of Calvinism by Curt Daniel



## caddy (Sep 3, 2008)

The History and Theology of Calvinism" 
by Dr. Curt Daniel (Downloadable MP3 Messages)

Saw this in an Old thread and thought it worth resurrecting.

Also found here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 3, 2008)

Links and Downloads Manager - Calvinism & the Doctrines of Grace - The History and Theology of Calvinism -- Curt Daniel - The PuritanBoard


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 3, 2008)

Good info. I sat in the classroom when Curt originally conducted this course in Dallas. The PDF is nearly verbatim with the mp3's. He's a good man. A moderate Calvinist regarding the atonement, but still a good man.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 3, 2008)

I was greatly benefited by reading his treatment. His view of the atonement struck me as a bit weak, but otherwise, LOTS of very good information at my favorite price . . . FREE!


----------



## caddy (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm about 20something into it and I agree it's very good. Anybody have a working link to the PDF?


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 24, 2008)

caddy said:


> I'm about 20something into it and I agree it's very good. Anybody have a working link to the PDF?



It looks like my old link to the PDF is not working anymore. The mp3's are still available for audio listening. I'm going to send you a PM.


----------



## merkitheology (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the post and the link they have been very beneficial for my family and I.


----------

